# 168 wheel hp with economical bolt ons!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

From my original post on sr20forums:

Ok today I tested the Protoype for the new Hotshot Gen 6 header. This header kicks serious ass, it is going to be by far the most powerful header avalible with the broadest powerband. Don't ask me for details on it nor when it is going to be for sale. Dont call Hotshot and bother them about it yet either. This was just the first bit of testing for power. It still has to be race tested to make sure it is crack resistant, etc and details won't be released until a patent is applyed for.

The test motor was a bone stock high port DE long block with S4 cams, UD pulleys, HS CAI and JWT ECU. The engine was baselined at 156 WHP with a Gen 5 header. Then the Proto Gen 6 was installed, BTW, its a 4-1 with some twists for a broader powerband. The Gen 6 made 162.5 hp with a gain of 8 hp at 5500 rpm and 10 hp at 7600 rpm. The gain was at least 5 hp from about 4400 rpm on up. Interestingly the new header made 4 more hp at a low 2000 rpm. In fact the header made more power from idle all the way to the fuel cut. That broad fat hp over the Gen 5 which is no slouch either in the power producing department.

Next the S4's were replaced with JWT's new S5 cams which have 272 degrees duration and and whooping .507 lift on stock valve springs! We experimented with cam timing and found best powerband at intake 7 degrees advanced and exhaust 7 degrees retarded. The idle was pretty rumpy so the ECU was reprogramed with JWT's C3 idle program which smooth things out to where it would be reasonably streetable. 

With the cams lobe centers tightened, the S5's lost 2-3 hp from idle to 4600 rpm making considerably more power than the S4's above 6000 rpm. The engine rocked out 168.3 whp when we were done adjusting cam timing. I was pretty impressed with the potential of a fairly inexpensive all bolt on stock motor here. Not needing valve springs is a big cost savers. Now the S5 does not have as radical ramps as the C series cams so they don't have the area under the curve. Expect C cams to make more power still.

168 is nothing to sneeze at. Considering that a Type R makes 166-168 whp with less torque. The S5's are now avalible for sale. For best results you must have a very low restriction exhaust system and you must get the adjustable timing gears. You don't have to get the idle program but its nice. These developments are exciting. This means that with the new header and C series cams, you can probably be in the 170's with a stock bottom end. In the next few weeks I'll be testing a short runner manifold on a bolt on motor. Perhaps with C3's, some tuning and a manifold, 180 whp will be posible bolt on style!

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's AWESOME


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so thats with a stock exhaustt too, right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I highly doubt it .


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, if he does have one, he didnt list it...i wonder what size it is though, assuming he has one? prolly 2.5"?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> well, if he does have one, he didnt list it...i wonder what size it is though, assuming he has one? prolly 2.5"?


3"

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> 3"
> 
> Mike


wow..you love those 3 inch exhausts, dont ya mike haha


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wow..you love those 3 inch exhausts, dont ya mike haha


love what works, all mad 3" of it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> so thats with a stock exhaustt too, right?


Says right in the post with a high flow exhaust in talking about trying to re-create the setup.


----------



## ed cottrell (Sep 4, 2003)

*New HS header*



morepower2 said:


> love what works, all mad 3" of it.


Hey Mike I always heard that 421 configurations generated better lower end torque/power and were better street designs for that reason how can this new 4 into 1 design actually out perform the older design in the lower mid- range rpms ?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

When you talk economical what does that mean in rough dollar estimates?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow Mike, 
272 duration w/ .507 lift and stock valve springs!
I do have a few questions if I may... 
How much more lift can the stock springs go before binding and how much seat pressure do stock springs have?
Do the S5 cams have the same lift and duration for both Intake and Exhaust profiles? I ask because many times the scavenging patterns on the exhaust side tend to make up for a little less lift than is on the intake. 
What are the specs for the lobe centers for each cam? I think this can effect the initial advance or the retard setting to the other modifications. 
When you had the timing at 5 degrees for each how much did the torque and horsepower change or the other way to 9 degrees? My thinking is maybe there is a little sweet spot by which you may comprimise a few horses for a healthier torque curve throughout the range. I'm not saying that you didn't look at this I'm only inquiring for my own knowledge for when I get a "classic" SE-R as a commuter. 
The Hot Shot sounds like a really good balance and I usually don't like 4-1 headers for the street. I'm taking a guess but did they enlarge the tubing and shorten the single collector section?
Sorry for all the questions. Now I'm just anxious to hear the results of your intake testing.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ed cottrell said:


> Hey Mike I always heard that 421 configurations generated better lower end torque/power and were better street designs for that reason how can this new 4 into 1 design actually out perform the older design in the lower mid- range rpms ?


its secret, some stuff that I expereimented with and it seems like it works.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

KA24Tech said:


> Wow Mike,
> 272 duration w/ .507 lift and stock valve springs!
> I do have a few questions if I may...
> How much more lift can the stock springs go before binding and how much seat pressure do stock springs have?
> ...


Due to some threats by assholes on the SR20 forum, all details of the header have to be kept secret until the patent is applied for. As a hint, look at the headers on some of the top IRL cars.

The lobe centers were at 106, 109 and that seemed to be the sweetspot with the broadest powerband and the best top end power.

SR's usualy like equal valve timing and lifts, most 4 valve motor like more intake timing for some reason except perhaps the 4G63. We are going to experiment with staggered intake timing on the 200 hp motor to try to get more low end back.

The S5's take the stock valve springs to the absolute limit.

Mike


----------

